# The good the bad and the ugly!



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Don't forget Silvers.. 

Paragon


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Silvers are super pretty. It's my boys that love the browns and blacks! Do you have a silver breeder?


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Russell came from a breeder in SW Ontario. PM me if you want her info. He will be turning 2 in November and he has been everything we asked for and more  Pics are from Oct 2012, Aug 2012, May 2012 and Feb 2011


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I pm'd you a referral. Welcome, and good luck in your search!


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Arreau,

Saved me the work... Probally same.....

Paragon


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

There are some brown and black puppies available right now that should have personalities to die for right in that area. I do hope you both pm'd her/him the Quincy babies!! She must have some left as there were TEN of those little muffins! cute, cute, cute.


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

outwest said:


> There are some brown and black puppies available right now that should have personalities to die for right in that area. I do hope you both pm'd her/him the Quincy babies!! She must have some left as there were TEN of those little muffins! cute, cute, cute.


Hello! Where are the Quincy babies?


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

OMG! That baby picture of Russel is to die for!!! He's related to Finnegan too isn't he?

Rebecca


----------



## Russell (Oct 8, 2012)

*great name*

Great name fantastic poodle love the pictures:adore:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Quincy's babies are 60 miles north of Guelph. And yes, their personalities are to die for. And smart? Good gracious! Rayah has had them asking to go outside to poop at five weeks old. There were eleven, now there are four...one brown girl, three black boys.


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks arreau, I did email them. Hope to hear from them soon!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She is away until Monday evening so expect to hear from her Tuesday...


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## bellalisa (Oct 13, 2012)

I LOVE THIS PICTURE! Who is this? wow a beauty


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

That's PoodlePowerBC's boy Russel! Ain't he a beeeeeeeeuty?!?  . There's another dog on this forum named Finnegan who's from the same breeder I think and that dog is a living poodle miracle! He has done conformation, obedience, lure coursing, herding and more! It takes her three lines just to write Finnegans signature! Lol . 

Gotta love well rounded poodles... Amazing dogs!

Rebecca


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

pgr8dnlvr said:


> OMG! That baby picture of Russel is to die for!!! He's related to Finnegan too isn't he?
> 
> Rebecca


Thanks Rebecca,
Puppies are sooo cute, eh?
They are from the same breeder, but Russell is a brown and Finnegan is a red.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

This is the Mom and Dad of the Rayah litter...


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh they are lovely!!!!!! Thank you for the pictures 

Lea


----------

